# Ninian Park, End of an Era 09/09



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 8, 2009)

*Home To Cardiff City F.C. (1910-2009)

Full name: Ninian Park
Former names: Sloper Park
Opened 1910 - Closed 2009
Surface: Grass
Capacity 21,508
Record attendance 62,634​*
*A lil History...*
Ninian Park is named after Lt.-Col. Lord Ninian Edward Crichton-Stuart 

The stadium featured four stands: the Spar Family Stand (formerly known as the Canton End), the John Smith's Grange End (formerly known as the Grange End prior to being sponsored by John Smith's Brewery), the Popular Bank (commonly known as the "Bob Bank") and the Grandstand.

The last ever Cardiff City football match played at Ninian Park was a 3-0 defeat to Ipswich Town. {source wiki}

Many thanks to octavian security who allowed me & squidmato access to the pitch area and some of the stands 

Enjoy...


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## KrYptiX (Sep 8, 2009)

Shame to see it in such a state after a short period of time


----------



## Concentration F (Sep 9, 2009)

Urban-Warrior said:


> *Home To Cardiff City F.C. (1910-2009)
> 
> 
> Capacity 21,508
> Record attendance 62,634​*




Jeez, that must have been one crowded match!

Good work on the explore though. I suspect the fans ripped it apart at the last match played there


----------



## steve_o (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work! Is amazing how wreaked it looks, Even the brick? walls!, Are Cardiff now using the millenium Stadium for the grounds or getting new ones built? 
Do forgive if its comman football knowledge, but i really do hate the Game. Not the sport, just the way the game is, money etc. Im a rugby man, lol


----------



## cogito (Sep 9, 2009)

They've a new stadium now.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 10, 2009)

Concentration F said:


> Jeez, that must have been one crowded match!
> 
> Good work on the explore though. I suspect the fans ripped it apart at the last match played there



nah it was pretty much intact... well it was until the farewell party  ... i have a lot of memories from the match's i stewarded there was good to see it one last time


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 14, 2009)

Concentration F said:


> I suspect the fans ripped it apart at the last match played there



Didn't get my chance to get a reply in before Urban-Warrior:

It's looks untouched; hardly changed 

Happy days... of coins and anything else being thrown at us away fans


----------



## orientfan16 (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate seeing photos like that of football stadiums, its such a shame that all the history gets smashed up like that.

Ninian Park was actually quite a large stadium, shame they didnt redevelop the stands instead.

I saw the photos of Arsenal Stadium after they moved, all the seats smashed and the stands being ripped apart.

Does anyone have any pictures of Wimbledon's Plough Lane stadium?


----------



## welshowen (Sep 25, 2009)

orientfan16 said:


> I hate seeing photos like that of football stadiums, its such a shame that all the history gets smashed up like that.
> 
> Ninian Park was actually quite a large stadium, shame they didnt redevelop the stands instead.
> 
> ...



Sad to see Ninian Park like this, but the new ground is great, and Ninian had just become too old. Still heartbreaking to it in it's present state, the sooner the knock it down the better.

You can look at Plough Lane here

Great photo's Urban-Warrior, Blooooobiiiirds!!


----------



## orientfan16 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

Its a shame when old stadiums are replaced by ones down the road, but i guess it would have worked out cheaper for the club to build a new stadium then rebuild ninian.

Is ninian still there at the moment or have they started knocking it down?


----------



## welshowen (Sep 30, 2009)

orientfan16 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Its a shame when old stadiums are replaced by ones down the road, but i guess it would have worked out cheaper for the club to build a new stadium then rebuild ninian.
> 
> Is ninian still there at the moment or have they started knocking it down?



Still there at the moment, but looks like demolition has begun in earnest.


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 30, 2009)

welshowen said:


> Still there at the moment, but looks like demolition has begun in earnest.



I was tempted to start on the new one after last night....


----------



## welshowen (Sep 30, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> I was tempted to start on the new one after last night....



Were you there? To be totally honest, I didn't think we were 5 clear goals better than you, you caught us on a good night. Any other time, it could have been 6-1 to you.


----------

